# FLUVAL CHI - reviews? Anyone have one?



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried out the fluval chi with bettas? It looks beautiful, but I've heard some mixed reviews and since it's open top, i'm concerned about jumping. I considered maybe retrofitting it with an acrylic top to keep the little guy from jumping out. 
Any thoughts? anyone have one?


Thanks!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I personally don't have this tank, but the majority of the reviews I've read, the biggest concern was water evaporation, seems to happen rather quickly and some people were reporting that every day they had add water to top it off.

PS I love your avatar! So cute. X3


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

aww, thanks. That's a pic of one of my old bettas, Bluey. 
I've read a lot of reviews too about the evaporation. I was thinking it would only work if i got a top for it, which would hopefully also stop the massive evaporation. I saw someone put some water plants on the top. Does anyone know if those stop bettas from jumping?


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a fluval chi. To stop my fish from jumping, I rigged a top out of some window mesh and pipe cleaners.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks great and all but seemed like a pain in the arse to do simple weekly / daily maintenance


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Maintenance is a huge pain. Another aquarium would be a better choice.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

To me it seems pretty overpriced for the hassle that comes with it. I would say not worth it, but I'm also a cheapskate haha...


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Gienah, Do you mind if i ask what kind of maintenance it requires? i know there are some filter changes that have to happen. It looks like a pretty simple setup, so i'm curious about what the difficulties are. 
Thanks!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

The location of the filter makes pretty much all maintenance annoying, aaaand it makes fitting a top and filter baffle harder and more involved. It's also a bit strong and noisy for bettas. Because of the make-shift filter baffle and top, I end up spending quite a bit of time removing everything so I can do water changes, take out dead leaves and clean up algae.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for the info. The LFS here makes custom acrylic tanks and they stock the CHI so I was going to go in this week and ask them if they could possibly make a custom acrylic top that just sets on it and wouldn't be too big a pain to remove. maybe then it will work around the filter and i could still use the included baffle? I'll update after I talk to them.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

There isn't an included baffle. I rigged one out of aquarium sponges.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Strange. in all the videos i've seen, they include this little plastic cup, which is supposed to serve as a baffle, as well as a place to hold extra plants, etc.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, that thing! It...kind of works as a baffle. Kind of. =/


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

from an engineering standpoint I just do NOT like the way the filter is mounted

A central filter flow is a great idea but I'd rather have some kind of stand instead of having it clamp on to just the top edge of thin glass.

Keep in mind you have to buy CHI filters, CHI bio-fiber, CHI carbon... all the CHI-ching! involved in maintenance.

Oh, having read the reviews one thing you won't like: You have to put your dirty bacteria laden hands into the water every time you turn the lights on or off.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, Lani~ I have the Fluval Chi 5 gal and I just love it. It looks great, especially at night with the lighting. It does require daily topping off, but I really don't mind it. The placement of the filter does make major water changes difficult, I can't lie! I'm using the acrylic piece on top that quiets the current. I have decorative rocks in there that makes a gentle ripple which is fine for my betta. The tank provides plenty of room and is so pretty and functional. Yes, there are aspects that are difficult, but who said fishkeeping was easy??


----------



## milpool (May 15, 2010)

I have a fluval chi for my betta and love it! Nice low flow filter perfect for betta.
All the negative crybaby comments about it are obviously from whiny LAZY people who want a magic tank that will do all the work for them.
Guess what, just like any other aquarium, this one needs regular maintenance.
It's an open-top aquarium, water evaporates. It needs to be topped off regularly.
Maintenance being a huge pain because of the location of the filter...the filter easily slides off the mount on back of tank to allow for easy access to clean tank or to perform easy water changes.
Being overpriced...I'd rather pay the extra $10 for this unique good looking tank than a boring everyday rectangle 5 gallon desktop aquarium.
Having to "put your dirty bacteria laden hands into the water every time you turn the lights on or off"...try cleaning your hands once in a while.
If you like the looks of this tank and looking to get a new home for your betta, and don't mind doing regular routine maintenance, pick one up, your betta will love it!
If you're looking for a magical tank that doesn't evaporate and doesn't need maintance, get a new hobby.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Easy now, some of us like our rectangular desktop aquariums very much!

All 3 of my 2.5 gallon tanks are open top. I remedied this by simple cutting a few holes in clear tops (one is green tinted but still light permeable for my creepy betta who hates light) of long tupperware containers, with the thinner, more malleable plastic. It's almost totally flat, is extremely easy to remove clean (obviously) and keeps in evaporating water. I don't have the dough to get custom tops, so that's my ghetto fabulous tip that has worked really well for my bettas and I.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

i saw one of these today at my LPS Petco setup and had a Male Betta in it, and he seemed really happy swiming around like crazy at every person that walk by, the thing is highly price, however if the filter system works as well as it says and your only putting a Male Betta in seems like the way to go ... only concern i would have would be the open top..


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

milpool said:


> I have a fluval chi for my betta and love it! Nice low flow filter perfect for betta.
> All the negative crybaby comments about it are obviously from whiny LAZY people who want a magic tank that will do all the work for them.
> Guess what, just like any other aquarium, this one needs regular maintenance.
> It's an open-top aquarium, water evaporates. It needs to be topped off regularly.
> ...


:shock:


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks, everyone. I went to my LFS today, and in addition to purchasing some sweet peppermint shrimp, various crabs, and a brittle star (not for the betta tank, obviously) i asked questions about the fluval. My guy there said it's cool and it's a bit of a risk with the open top. I asked my dad if he could cut me a custom acrylic top and he said he can! (he's something of an awesome do it yourselfer) and if he can't, the LFS said they can custom a nice one for me for 20 bucks. the 6 gal has a switch for the lights. maybe that would be a good option for keeping hands out of the tank? or i can just wash my hands when i shut off the lights. I'm always in there anyway playing with apache since he enjoys playing finger tag.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I usually give my hands a good rinse before touching anything inside the tank.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

sounds like one giant pain in the butt to me i'll keep my "boring" desktop tanks thanx


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

Had the Chi the first week it came out. Almost a year? My first review is searchable.

Anywho, had two jumpers. The maintaince is easy. I pour a cup of water in the top every other day when I feed to compensate for evaporation.

Get the right tools, or make some, and cleaning is easy as any other tank.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

would anyone recommend cycling this tank prior to putting the betta in?


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

My fluval chi has been running for over eight weeks now. The water is absolutely crystal clear and that makes me VERY happy!! I guess I did a 'fish-in' cycle. The tank was running only about a week (with a quickstart solution to start the cycle) before I rescued Brooke. I've got gravel substrate, silk plants and several hidey holes.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I would definitely recommend cycling the tank before putting the fish in.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

If you are just putting a Betta in there, a fish-in cycle is easy.
Get some test strips and test the water often, changing the water when ammonia levels get high. Feed the same amount daily(with one fasting day) and you'll be able to get on a regular routine. 
Just don't add any other livestock than your boy and it really isn't that hard.

Live plants can help suck up some of the ammonia, but they don't replace frequent water changes. There are lots of posts about cycling around here.
I've always done the fish in cycle. I find it a lot easier, even with the frequent water changes. it's more of a personal choice kinda thing.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I second the live plants idea. A lot of city water has huge (in aquarium scale) amounts of ammonia in it. Live plants are the only way I can take ammonia down to good levels.


----------



## milpool (May 15, 2010)

What would be some good live plants to put in this tank with a single male betta? I am using just the stock light, no modifications.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

milpool, good question. i'd also like to know that. i don't want to do any extra lighting.
the guys at the LFS said that their customers don't have much luck with fishless cycles but that with frequent changes, my betta should be fine during the cycle. he said it will cycle regardless of whether i want it to or not at that size so i guess cycle it is!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I did have to get extra lighting for my plants. It was a little pricey, but not nearly as pricey as larger aquarium lights can get.

Edit: This is a good thread regarding plants.


----------



## imcool (Mar 24, 2011)

thx


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

I got my fluval chi as a gift, so it wasn't my first choice. I did a fishless cycle on it before introducing my betta (it took me about 3 weeks with seed material from another tank). I was worried about my betta jumping out, so I bought some plexi-glass and cut it to fit the top of the tank. This also helps a bit with the evaporation issue. I add about a glass and a half of water every three days and do water changes once a week. 

It's a *little* more work than my other tanks, but not much. Pretty to look at. I do prefer other tanks simply for having more space length wise (bigger footprint).


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

So I finally set it up!! He's in his new Fluval Chi and I posted photos here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67028

yay!


----------

